# Halifax Credit Card €100 credit



## Fauve (22 Jan 2008)

Hi
Ok, help me here.
We applied for Halifax credit card in Nov, successful and closed BoI credit card, 0 balance, so no switching balance etc.
We wanted the E100 credit as was advertised.
During December, I did phone Halifax (checking balance) to find out if we had to REQUEST the E100 or 0% on balance transfer offer.
I was informed that it would be automatically sorted on my account, that I didn't have to request it.  
There was no balance transfer from another card.
Received first statement in Dec, no mention of E100 credit.
Phoned Halifax about this, was advised it would be on next statement.
Just received next statement today, No sign of E100 credit anywhere.
Just phoned Halifax to find out what has happened, to be now told that I had to REQUEST the E100 credit, or 0% balance transer.....
I told nice lady on other end of phone, that I actually did phone about this but was told I didn't have to specify etc..
"Was your account open at the time, ie was it a general query or could the person you were speaking to view your ac?"
Person I was talking to had just given me new balance so could see my account.
So what can I do now??
The only advice she gave was that I could open another credit card ac in hubby's name and claim the E100 on that card.
I cannot now request the E100 credit.
We do not want another credit card.

Has this happened to anyone else?
What can we do?
Thanks in advance for any info.
Fauve


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jan 2008)

Yeah - they seemed a bit all over the place with applications. I made an application and was sure that I chose the €100 offer but when they got back to me and I asked they said that I had chosen the 0% balance transfer offer and so they cancelled that application and had me start anew. I checked several times that this was a €100 offer application and they said yes each time. Then I got several requests for ID documentation even though I had provided it already and was also already an existing _Halifax _customer. When I rang to query this they told me that my card was on its way already and confirmed again that I had opted for the €100 offer. I got the card the other day but haven't used it yet so don't know if/when I'll get the "free" €100.


----------



## ailbhe (22 Jan 2008)

I applied for the 0% transfer and wanted to transfer my 2k balance from my BOI card (limit is 6k). Sent in all forms etc and eventually got the card complete with a €1000 limit  Well done Halifax. I called and was told I would need to send in a written request in order to up my limit etc. I earn 35k per annum, no loans etc except mortgage but their underwriters felt that a €1k limit was sufficient.  Card is sitting (never activated it) in a drawer at home. Their procedures seem to be a bit odd.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jan 2008)

ailbhe said:


> Card is sitting (never activated it)


You mean by calling the 1800 (?) number? Does this mean that you won't be (eventually) liable for the card _SD _until you do?


----------



## Banking2006 (22 Jan 2008)

I wouldn't bother arguing with agents- simply write/ email- preferably email as no cost and complain. In your letter/email, advise them that if the 100 euro is not processed with 14 days, you want a Final Response Letter (assuming you did in fact originally request the 100 euro option) and complain directly to Financial Services Ombudsman. *I guarantee it'll work*- and you'll be less stressed!

P.s. i want a box of chocolates out of the loot!

Here's their contact details...
Telephone Customer Relations on (042) 931 0602. 
Calling from overseas, dial +353 42 931 0602. 
*Post* Write to us at: 

Halifax 
Customer Relations 
Customer Service Centre 
FREEPOST
PO Box 40 
Dundalk 
Co Louth 

*Fax* Fax them on (042) 931 0402 *Email* Email them at *customer.relations@halifax.ie*

*PM me if any problems!*


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jan 2008)

Banking2006 said:


> I wouldn't bother arguing with agents- simply write/ email- preferably email as no cost and complain. **


You could also use their _Freepost _envelopes if you have any left over. I seem to have loads of them at this stage!


----------



## ailbhe (22 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> You mean by calling the 1800 (?) number? Does this mean that you won't be (eventually) liable for the card _SD _until you do?


 

I hope not  

I've had it for a few months without activating it and haven't recieved a statement or any correspondance from Halifax.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jan 2008)

Well you'll find out c. April 1st whether you get hit with the €30 _CC SD_.


----------



## gipimann (22 Jan 2008)

Fauve,
Is there anything to stop you closing your Halifax CC and opening a new one in your own name to qualify for the current €100 offer?  I couldn't see anything on their website to clarify this?   Might be worth a try!

I had to chase the €100 offer last time round, it didn't appear on my first 2 statements, but did appear on the third after I'd called into the branch to enquire.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jan 2008)

gipimann said:


> Fauve,
> Is there anything to stop you closing your Halifax CC and opening a new one in your own name to qualify for the current €100 offer?  I couldn't see anything on their website to clarify this?   Might be worth a try!


Shhhhh!


----------



## serotoninsid (23 Jan 2008)

They had me down for the 0% balance transfer - even though I had originally requested €100.  Lookily I confirmed this with them when activating card.


----------



## my2leftfeet (24 Jan 2008)

My application went very smoothly.  €100 credit appeared on second statement [and on first statement there had been a note stating that this would be the case]


----------



## bacchus (24 Jan 2008)

Can anybody access their CC transactions details over the internet? 

I have been told by nice agent that it is only possible to access balance info.... This combines with difficulties encountered by previous posters make me wonder if they do not operate their business with some second hand 1980 IT system!!!!


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2008)

I think somebody else on another thread mentioned something about not being able to see individual transactions on the _Halifax _online banking system.


----------



## skrooge (24 Jan 2008)

bacchus said:


> Can anybody access their CC transactions details over the internet?
> 
> I have been told by nice agent that it is only possible to access balance info.... This combines with difficulties encountered by previous posters make me wonder if they do not operate their business with some second hand 1980 IT system!!!!


 

Afriad the answers no

[broken link removed]?

Can only hope this will be overcome eventually


----------



## Fauve (24 Jan 2008)

Thanks for help on this matter esp Banking2006, I think it has been sorted, I shall feedback in due course.  Got a very accommodating phone call from Halifax earlier today.  I am waiting to see how it pans out.

Re online viewing, not possible and it is annoying.
However if you want to know transactions/balance etc, they are very helpful over phone and can tell you all.
You have to do all that password stuff etc. 

Ps what's the address for the chocs?

Fauve


----------



## Banking2006 (26 Jan 2008)

I'll wait until you get the money! just in case some more problems.

In any case, i'd still write/ email to them (given the extended delays, etc). If they don't make an additional goodwill gesture- e.g. waiving the govt tax or similar (you can suggest this in your letter), tell them you want the Final Response Letter so you can pursue with Ombudsman. I'm sure you'll get some additional payment/ goodwill gesture! Try it, it will work...


----------



## thomasd (26 Jan 2008)

Banking2006 said:


> I'll wait until you get the money! just in case some more problems.
> 
> In any case, i'd still write/ email to them (given the extended delays, etc). If they don't make an additional goodwill gesture- e.g. waiving the govt tax or similar (you can suggest this in your letter), tell them you want the Final Response Letter so you can pursue with Ombudsman. I'm sure you'll get some additional payment/ goodwill gesture! Try it, it will work...



They're already giving €100 just for taking out the card!   Bit cheeky trying to get more, methinks, given that they seem to have sorted the problem out?

And what is the Ombudsman going to do, given that a current dispute doesn't exist?


----------



## Banking2006 (27 Jan 2008)

Nothing cheeky about asking for more than the 100 euro. It was part of the original offer by the bank- supposedly without any hassle! According to the post, it appears that there was undue delay/ incompetence on the bank in arranging the free cash after the account was validly open- in any case, they were misleading when queries were sent to them about same.

The Ombudsman is always delighted to hear about such delays and actually encourages customers to complain. So i expect the bank will be happy to avoid further admin. costs etc by agreeing to defray the 40 euro govt tax themselves as a 'goodwill' gesture.


----------



## seantheman (28 Jan 2008)

hope im not going off topic by asking this. i applied back in november for the halifax cc with €100 added, i have in my posession a mailshot saying anyone applying before end of nov qualifies for money, after much toing and froing my approval letter has come today. my question is do i have to cancel my current cc before i validate my future cc so i wont have to pay two lots of fees. also am i right in thinking that my current cc have to send out a clearing letter?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Feb 2008)

Just on this topic I took out a _Halifax CC _at the start of the year. I made my first transaction on 29th January. The €100 freebie from _Halifax _was lodged yesterday. Nice one.


----------



## Darando (1 Mar 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I think somebody else on another thread mentioned something about not being able to see individual transactions on the _Halifax _online banking system.


 

Is this still the case??  This would be the deal breaker for me if I did switch- yes the €100 would be nice but I would still like to see the transactions like I can on AIB.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Mar 2008)

Darando said:


> Is this still the case??


Yes. And when I asked they told me that there were no plans to change this.


----------



## Darando (1 Mar 2008)

Clubman - how often are the statements? are the usual monthly postal statements or are they emailed?

Regarding the online viewing of transactions - this seems like something from the dark ages of banking- hiding information of the customers own account  I thought online banking was to facilitate us/cost them less and have easy access to details without having people in call centres/branches etc...  Jsut seems a daft set-up.


----------



## serotoninsid (1 Mar 2008)

Darando said:


> I thought online banking was to facilitate us/cost them less and have easy access to details without having people in call centres/branches etc... Jsut seems a daft set-up.


 I'd imagine its to encourage people to switch their current account also (in which case, both can be accessed online).


----------



## ClubMan (1 Mar 2008)

Darando said:


> Clubman - how often are the statements? are the usual monthly postal statements or are they emailed?


Not sure. Only signed up at the start of the year and got one statement to date. I presume the _T&Cs_ clarify?


----------

